# Puppy Plans Changed



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I hate it, but my plans have changed. Apparently, from what my program advisor at my university told me, I won't be able to student teach for two years (hopefully, she meant 2013). So now I won't be getting a puppy. I have four prep courses to take once I get back from my leave of absence from school (I'm on leave until the end of May), I still have to retake my exams I only passed two sections of the first exam and didn't pass the other two but, I was very close. I will be studying meanwhile on my down time, I still have work so, won't be doing nothing.

I think I have found a breeder, but couldn't find any other information. The kennel is kennel gold-berg. Does anyone have any information on them? German Shepherd Breeders - Kennel Gold-Berg - Quality German Shepherd Breeder. My focus is pet/companion and as stated before I do want to show. I'm not sure how much showing I will do, it depends on my finances once teaching, but I at least want to get out and do a couple of shows in the puppy classes until the dog matures, medium drives are what I want as well. Stable temperament is very important to me as well. I'm also looking into other lines as well. I'm in the research stage of the other lines. 

Thanks for any information.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Why not wait until you're out of school and more financially stable?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

That's what I plan on doing. But I still want to do research. So that I know about a breeder I'm interested in which I'm trying to do. I'm on my phone so, it is hard to type. Do you know anything about this kennel? I would still get the puppy during winter break after I start my job. I just like to have knowledge first snice getting a dog is a big decision.


----------

